# Sky King tricycle Parts??



## oldwhizzer (May 19, 2013)

Does anyone sell parts for a Sky King? Thanks.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 19, 2013)

You could always post a Wanted To Buy in that forum on the CABE. Possibly someone has an incomplete Sky King they'd be willing to part out. Your other main choice is to keep an eye out on ebay. Sometimes incomplete ones come up for sale. To my knowledge, no one sells repop replacement parts, only complete brand new reproduced Sky King replicas. What part(s) are you in greatest need of? I'll keep an eye out for them.

Dave


----------

